# He's still really fussy.



## Yume (Aug 15, 2011)

I've had my Harley for almost a year now, and I've been handling him most of that time. He steps up, eats from our hands, sits on our shoulders, and even flies to us sometimes. But most of the time, if a hand gets within a foot or two of him, he hisses and lunges at it, sometimes biting us. I can't figure out how to get him to really relax around us. I'd like to be able to pet him, too, but that seems very unlikely at this point. I got him a year last July, and he was three months when I got him, so he HAS to be at LEAST a year old now. Help please?


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

Yume said:


> I've had my Harley for almost a year now, and I've been handling him most of that time. He steps up, eats from our hands, sits on our shoulders, and even flies to us sometimes. But most of the time, if a hand gets within a foot or two of him, he hisses and lunges at it, sometimes biting us. I can't figure out how to get him to really relax around us. I'd like to be able to pet him, too, but that seems very unlikely at this point. I got him a year last July, and he was three months when I got him, so he HAS to be at LEAST a year old now. Help please?


Mine about year old. hes driving me nut screaming. What i did today is to set the cage next to me at the sofa. Basically i am sitting right beside him, seem to stop screaming so far.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you looked at the taming sticky under this section? That may help. Also, I've read that you shouldn't have your hands above tiels as they perceive it as a predator coming from above. For instance, I think my tiel is a love bug, but my fiance constantly stands above him when my tiel is playing on our coffee table (yes the coffee table now pretty much belongs to my tiel:blush and reaches down to scratch him or get him to step up and he hisses almost everytime. Whereas I put my hand at his level to scratch him or get him to step up and he never hisses. I'm not sure if that's your tiel's issue or not. Also, some tiels just don't like scritches....... It sounds like overall though that your tiel is doing well!


----------

